# Spring Football started yesterday in Coral Gables



## tjl1388 (Mar 16, 2016)

So nice to have a real coach at the helm. 

We may be a year or so away personnel wise but I think CMR puts the World on notice this year....

We comin....


----------



## alphachief (Mar 16, 2016)

Bring it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2016)

The light weight schedule may help, but if he couldn't get it done at uga, he sure ain't in THUGVILLE.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 16, 2016)

Lol


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The light weight schedule may help, but if he couldn't get it done at uga, he sure ain't in THUGVILLE.



Our AD took the handcuffs off....

Your best early years were when Richt was allowed to do it his way.....not the "Gawja way".




toyota4x4h said:


> Lol



Buy American....


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 16, 2016)

Richt should do ok at the U. Doubt he wins A She She titles with the competition he has, even in state vs the Noles.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 16, 2016)

That picture of him under center must have been during his time on the practice squad..


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> That picture of him under center must have been during his time on the practice squad..



or playing against a loser like tek.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 16, 2016)

Well one thing sticks out in that picture.


The fake tanning folks in Miami are much better than in Athens.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 16, 2016)

most everything is better in miami.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 16, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> most everything is better in miami.



Don't you mean Cuba?


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 16, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Well one thing sticks out in that picture.
> 
> 
> The fake tanning folks in Miami are much better than in Athens.



Fake tanning is something you have to do in Georgia where the sun disappears for months at a time. 

Not here in the sunshine state.


----------



## riprap (Mar 16, 2016)

Getting after it.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 16, 2016)

At least instead of 20 delusional richt fans we only have one on here now!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 16, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> At least instead of 20 delusional richt fans we only have one on here now!



I'll admit, that made me laugh!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 16, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> At least instead of 20 delusional richt fans we only have one on here now!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll admit, that made me laugh!



me too. and his reader is right.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 16, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


>



daily nolefansux


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2016)

We weren't delusional bout Richt. We knew he would lose at least two games every year that he should have won.


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 17, 2016)

After spending the last decade plus with multiple head coaches that aren't fit to be coordinators I'll take this small ray of hope and run with it.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2016)

Glad that looser aint still wearing red & black........Those circus monkey colors fit him just fine!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 17, 2016)

I think Miami got them a good one and I'll pull for him unless he is playing UGA.  Go Mark Go!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 17, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> We weren't delusional bout Richt. We knew he would lose at least two games every year that he should have won.



65% of the fanbase was delusional. Maybe not Charlie from Omaha but quite a few were.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> 65% of the fanbase was delusional. Maybe not Charlie from Omaha but quite a few were.



Not delusional..

UGA had the talent to win a NC under Richt. It was his poor coaching that couldn't actually do what he always stated "Finish The Drill".. The delusion was actually having faith he would get us there. 

Glad he's gone. Good riddance and I hope he fails at the U!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 17, 2016)

he will beat the mutzzz in the outback bowl this year.


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 17, 2016)

You know exact what all of you haters can do right?


Yeah, figured you did....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 17, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> You know exact what all of you haters can do right?



I know what I'll be doing.. Watching Miami continue to suck in football!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 17, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> We weren't delusional bout Richt. We knew he would lose at least two games every year that he should have won.



You forgot to add the disclaimer to that statement:

But he's a good man.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 17, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Glad that looser aint still wearing red & black........Those circus monkey colors fit him just fine!!!



You'd think a UGA fan could spell loser by now.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not delusional..
> 
> UGA had the talent to win a NC under Richt. It was his poor coaching that couldn't actually do what he always stated "Finish The Drill".. The delusion was actually having faith he would get us there.
> 
> Glad he's gone. Good riddance and I hope he fails at the U!



Uga will win it all in 16= Delusional



Daily Richt and ThugUsux


----------



## alphachief (Mar 17, 2016)

My prediction...Kirby won't win as many games at UGA before he is forced out as CMR did.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 17, 2016)

TJ,

Next time you run into CMR, tell him to stay clear of OSU!!! He may not remember how they set the canes back 30 years after that fateful night in the dessert!!! And that was with Tressell ball, Imagine what the pontiff would do to a fragile team like the canes or a nice guy like CMR!!! Actually, we don't have to imagine. I guess it would turn out like most of the other times CMR faced the Pontiff!!!

In all seriousness, I think the Canes and CMR are a perfect fit and I expect very good things out of that program.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 17, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> TJ,
> 
> Next time you run into CMR, tell him to stay clear of OSU!!! He may not remember how they set the canes back 30 years after that fateful night in the dessert!!! And that was with Tressell ball, Imagine what the pontiff would do to a fragile team like the canes or a nice guy like CMR!!! Actually, we don't have to imagine. I guess it would turn out like most of the other times CMR faced the Pontiff!!!
> 
> In all seriousness, I think the Canes and CMR are a perfect fit and I expect very good things out of that program.



any current buckeye updates;


----------



## elfiii (Mar 17, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Not here in the sunshine state.



Where 90 degrees in April is a bit on the chilly side.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 17, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You'd think a UGA fan could spell loser by now.



He dumbed it down so the FSU hood rats on here could understand it.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 17, 2016)

It's still weird to see CMR in UM gear.  Wish him all the best.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 17, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You'd think a UGA fan could spell loser by now.



They can't spell dog but you expect them to know the difference between looser and loser?


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 17, 2016)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Gold Ranger  View Post
You'd think a UGA fan could spell loser by now. 



SpotandStalk said:


> They can't spell dog but you expect them to know the difference between looser and loser?



I can tell you how to spell loser.  It would be redundant, because the posts made by Gold Ranger and SpotandStalk all scream loser.


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 17, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Gold Ranger  View Post
> You'd think a UGA fan could spell loser by now.
> 
> ...



yep.


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 18, 2016)

CMR already in K Smart's head. 

http://collegefootballtalk.nbcsport...urman-from-transferring-to-florida-and-miami/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 18, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> CMR already in K Smart's head.
> 
> http://collegefootballtalk.nbcsport...urman-from-transferring-to-florida-and-miami/



Sounds like Kirby is tightening the belts that Richt just let hang loose. Maybe Richt could learn something from Kirby...


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds like Kirby is tightening the belts that Richt just let hang loose. Maybe Richt could learn something from Kirby...



I understand uF but to UM is pretty petty. 

Personally I think that rule is archaic especially after a coaching change. 

A millionaire coach can pack up and leave yet the student athlete is stuck? Thankfully there's an appeals process.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 18, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> I understand uF but to UM is pretty petty.
> 
> Personally I think that rule is archaic especially after a coaching change.
> 
> A millionaire coach can pack up and leave yet the student athlete is stuck? Thankfully there's an appeals process.



The rules are in place so kids aren't jumping everywhere. The kid was recruited by the coach but at the end of the day the kid is attending the University, for free!

When Grantham left, we lost a few guys that followed him to Louisville. I personally see nothing wrong with it.

Don't worry, you have the best 8-4 coach in all of college football!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 18, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> TJ,
> He may not remember how they set the canes back 30 years after that fateful night in the dessert!!!



I can't remember, was that game played on a Saturday or a Sundae?


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 18, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I can't remember, was that game played on a Saturday or a Sundae?



He's an Ohio State fan. He'll just cheat on the spelling of the word anyway...


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 19, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> He's an Ohio State fan. He'll just cheat on the spelling of the word anyway...


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 19, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> any current buckeye updates;



Lets not get ahead of ourselves!!! The next "Full" monthly update won't be until sometime mid April. Probably wait until after the spring game so I can provide game attendance, as well as who the next stars will be.

Just for you though I'll provide a little teaser!

Heard that #1 RB committed to you guys, said yesterday, he will make a second trip back to Columbus. Said he loves it there?


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 21, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Lets not get ahead of ourselves!!! The next "Full" monthly update won't be until sometime mid April. Probably wait until after the spring game so I can provide game attendance, as well as who the next stars will be.
> 
> Just for you though I'll provide a little teaser!
> 
> Heard that #1 RB committed to you guys, said yesterday, he will make a second trip back to Columbus. Said he loves it there?



you are very kind for a yankee.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 21, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> you are very kind for a yankee.



That's due to living in the south for more than 20 years.. His own family doesn't recognize him when he goes back each year..


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 21, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's due to living in the south for more than 20 years.. His own family doesn't recognize him when he goes back each year..



probably didnt have that gravy soaking beard and melon wrapped in the dew rag when he lived there. Maybe they are afraid of him


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 22, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> probably didnt have that gravy soaking beard and melon wrapped in the dew rag when he lived there. Maybe they are afraid of him


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 22, 2016)

elfiii said:


> He dumbed it down so the FSU hood rats on here could understand it.



and the volsux readers too.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 22, 2016)

elfiii said:


> He dumbed it down so the FSU hood rats on here could understand it.



Yep, we don't understand loosing quite like the Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep, we don't understand loosing quite like the Dawgs.



but yall have the chick beating down to a science.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 23, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep, we don't understand loosing quite like the Dawgs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 23, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep, we don't understand loosing quite like the Dawgs.





Matthew6 said:


>



Understand? I UNDERSTAND F$U lost to Tech. How was that loss?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Understand? I UNDERSTAND F$U lost to Tech. How was that loss?



FSU lost a fluke game, but a loss is a loss and we're not used to it.  It stings.

A loss the the Gata is just another October Saturday for Dawg fans.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 23, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> FSU lost a fluke game, but a loss is a loss and we're not used to it.  It stings.
> 
> A loss the the Gata is just another October Saturday for Dawg fans.



and it will happen again this year too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 23, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> and it will happen again this year too.



and big dollar and slayer cant stop it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 23, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> and it will happen again this year too.



Yeah, I can see Tech beating FSU again this year!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, I can see Tech beating FSU again this year!




I'll bet you anything you want to bet that Tech doesn't beat FSU this year.  I'll guarantee it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 23, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I'll bet you anything you want to bet that Tech doesn't beat FSU this year.  I'll guarantee it.


since you guarantee a win:

and if tech does beat fsux this year, what do we get from you in form of penance; maybe wear a tek avatar for a year?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 23, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> since you guarantee a win:
> 
> and if tech does beat fsux this year, what do we get from you in form of penance; maybe wear a tek avatar for a year?





Avatar bet?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 23, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> since you guarantee a win:
> 
> and if tech does beat fsux this year, what do we get from you in form of penance; maybe wear a tek avatar for a year?



If Tech beat FSU this year, I'll eave forevaaaaa.  No new screen names, no tricks.  I will ban myself from the entire site forever.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 23, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> If Tech beat FSU this year, I'll eave forevaaaaa.  No new screen names, no tricks.  I will ban myself from the entire site forever.



No new screen names.. Hmmm....


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 23, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> If Tech beat FSU this year, I'll eave forevaaaaa.  No new screen names, no tricks.  I will ban myself from the entire site forever.



dont be that extreme just wear the tek avatar for a year and make quack happy.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 23, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Avatar bet?



slayer is doing a dog avatar bet for their spring game. Maybe you can get in on that one.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 23, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> dont be that extreme just wear the tek avatar for a year and make quack happy.



I'll wear the avatar and post once a day only, just so everyone can see the avatar.

What do I get if Tech doesn't beat FSU?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> No new screen names.. Hmmm....



What are you gonna put up?


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 23, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I'll wear the avatar and post once a day only, just so everyone can see the avatar.
> 
> What do I get if Tech doesn't beat FSU?



slayer will work something out for you with quack. they are homies. maybe quack can do a benefit twista match in your trailer park if fsu wins the game. at least raise beer funds.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 23, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer is doing a dog avatar bet for their spring game. Maybe you can get in on that one.



I'm betting both those teams suck. Those Alabama assistants never work out.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> most everything is better in miami.



Yep, some of the better First 48  tv shows come out of Miami.
Y'all must ready like pork & beans down that way...got a whole a whole district named after them.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer will work something out for you with quack. they are homies. maybe quack can do a benefit twista match in your trailer park if fsu wins the game. at least raise beer funds.



I'm not betting on FSU to win.  I'm betting FSU doesn't lose (loose for you Dawg fans) to Ga Tech.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 24, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I'm not betting on FSU to win.  I'm betting FSU doesn't lose (loose for you Dawg fans) to Ga Tech.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 24, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I'm not betting on FSU to win.  I'm betting FSU doesn't lose (loose for you Dawg fans) to Ga Tech.


----------

